# Run free, Yoda!



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Our sweet, old Yoda was euthanized on Saturday; thank you all who told me in advance what to ask for, his passing was very peaceful. 
Poor Yoda woke up on Friday not being able to walk at all, and no will left to live. Didn't wamt to eat, to even look up, and just lay there. He tried to get up for our morning walk, and when he faild, he just curled up as if saying, OK, that was it.
We took him to the vet on the next morning. 
I will never ever forget im; he thought me about love, loyalty, perseverence, how to treasure each and every day.
The house and the walks are incredibly empty without him. 
Nobody to play with his cuz, his tennis balls lay abandoned in every corner of the house.
I have to stop now as the screen is all blurry...but I hope you are running free now, Yoda, and will wait for us there, wherever you went to.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Andrea, I'm so so so sorry for your loss. Yoda was a great dog, may he rest in peace.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

My heart breaks for you Andrea, May Yoda RIP and run free at the rainbow bridge!!!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

My thoughts are with you during this very hard, very difficult time.


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run free, sweet Yoda.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

So sorry you lost your girl.







RIP Yoda.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

How sad that is to have to say goodbye. RIP sweet Yoda


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

rip sweet yoda


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh, Andrea, when I saw this new topic, I thought when I clicked I'd go to the pictures section. I just figured I'd see him off on one of the adventures he got to go on with you guys. He got to live such a good life because of you. I am just so saddened by his loss. He was one of the very special board seniors we all know and love. Know that your tears are shared. I am so sorry. Please take care-
Jean


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you so much, all of you are so nice to share this sad time with me...You know how well-meaning but non-dog people can be: "oh well, he was old, wasn't he?" :-(
Yes, he was, and I knew this would come, but now that it actually has, it's such a freaking shock. 
I dream with him, I look for him at night when I get up (he used to sleep right by the bedside), and just can not believe that he is really gone. Forever. 
I still say that seniors give so much to us, that I would do it again any time; but it is incredibly hard when we have to say goodby.
Hugs to you. I am sure Yoda sends his greetings to all; I hope his pain is gone, and runs on endless meadows, chasing squirrels and maybe even able to catch them finally. It would be so great to actually KNOW that we will meet again sometime. Do you think we will?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Andrea, did you have your baby yet?


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending loving thoughts your way!


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

No, and he's not due until the end of March. I was hoping Yoda would be able to look after us both...


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Andrea,

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. I am glad Yoda's passing was peaceful and that you were there to do that last thing for him but I know the ache that it leaves behind. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear of Yoda's passing. *HUGS* to you during this difficult time.

R.I.P. sweet Yoda.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh so sorry....... it is so hard to loose them.


(((((HGS)))))


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: AndreaGNo, and he's not due until the end of March. I was hoping Yoda would be able to look after us both...


And I'm sure he will be Andrea, have no doubt!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Gosh, I'm so sorry to hear that you lost dear Yoda. May he rest in peace.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My deepest condolences to you. Yoda was well loved and he knew it. May you take comfort in memories of the wonderful times you shared.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

My heart just dropped when I saw the title to this thread. I am so sorry for your loss Andrea. But I'm thrilled that Yoda had this time with your family. He knew love and comfort and that he had found his forever home. I am so grateful to you that he was able to have that in the time he had left. As I've said before, it takes a very special person to open their heart and home to a senior dog, knowing full well that time with them is short. 

Take comfort in knowing that he's now free of pain and healthy again. And he's in very good company... 

We'll be seein' ya some day, sweet Yoda... Look after your mom and dad because their hearts are hurting right now.


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

I am very sorry for your loss. Yoda was a lucky guy to have you and you probably gave him the best years of his life.
Yoda is in good company at the Bridge, I am sure my Ranger and Jesse (and many other fine canines) are there for him to show him the ropes.
Run free Yoda, we'll miss your adventures...


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I know they have to go but it makes me so sad to read about.

I hope you take some comfort that most of us know just how
much it hurts.

I have a big lump in my throat...

R.I.P. sweet Yoda, you were much loved and will always be...


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh Andrea, I'm sooo sorry! You most probably gave him the best years of his life... he's definitely going to be watching over you and the baby!

RIP yoda


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I hope it was peaceful, I know you were concerned. Hugs to you.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you everybody; I never knew Yoda had so many friends here! thank you so much.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

My heart goes out to you. I am sure your house is very empty with out Yoda as well as your heart. He is now hunting with the hounds and swimming with the retrievers. I know because I just sent my beloved lab to the bridge fri night and I am sure she was there to greet him with a ball in her mouth


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Aww that's so sweet. I do hope they found eachother, two ball nuts, and now they can maybe play together until we meet again. Sorry for your lab. It's so unbelievably hard.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

> Quote:It would be so great to actually KNOW that we will meet again sometime. Do you think we will?


I definitely think we will. I'm not an overly religious person at all, but I really think it's more than a coincidence that "dog" is "God" spelled backwards! 

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Yoda - you will all be together again some day.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories of Yoda. I know he is over the bridge watching down on you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Dogs like that are never truly gone. They are so much a part of our hearts that they live there as well. Sometimes I catch out of the corner of my eye a glimpse of Max, and Willie, Dutch and all the rest. They're there and if I know Dutch she's wondering what's keeping me so long. Very sorry to hear of this, Andrea. The bridge seems a long time to wait, but eternity is much longer. We'll all have plenty of time for fetch then.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

AndreaG, Yoda will guide you with your new pup. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Andrea- so sad to see this. I always looked forward to seeing pictures of Yoda and his adventures. You built many beautiful memories together. Thank you for looking after him so well.

dd


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

As hard as they are to read, these tributes always touch me. It takes another "dog person" to truly understand how profoundly affecting their passing can be. 

So sorry about Yoda. Their memory lasts so much longer than they do in life.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

What a terrible loss for you and your family.







I'm so very sorry you lost your precious Yoda. I'm sure he will be watching over you and will be so eager to see the new bundle of joy. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace sweet Yoda


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss....Yoda obviously was well loved and you gave him the kindest gift of love you could give...

Run free at the bridge Yoda.

Lee


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Oh Andrea,

I just read this. I remember the leap of faith you took with Yoda and loved to hear the stories. It is never really enough time, is it?

He will be looking over you and the new little one. They are always there, waiting and watching over us. I do believe that. Lando is probably trying to get Yoda to play frisbee with her to pass the time.

Hang in there... Know how deeply he loves you.

LandosMom


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh no I'm so sorry. Yoda will be very missed and I'm sure he'll still watch over you and the baby. Never enough time with them, Yoda was a dear sweet soul.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you Andrea, for giving Yoda such a wonderful life and sharing that life with us. I didn't comment very much but I loved reading about him. Hugs to you on his loss.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thank you for sharing. I should never read these messages, because as I am looking at my GSD's, I cannot imagine what it is like to lose one. But under all there pictures and stuff I have posted the following:

GSD Poem / German Shepherd Poem 

GSD Poem -

I will lend you for a while, a German Shepherd pup, God said,

For you to love him while he lives, and mourn him when he's dead.

Maybe for twelve or fourteen years, or maybe two or three,

But will you, 'till I call him back, take care of him for me.


He'll bring his charms to gladden you and should his stay be brief,

You'll always have his memories as solace for your grief.

I cannot promise he will stay, since all from earth return

But there are lessons taught below I want this pup to learn.

I've looked the whole world over in search of teachers true,

And from the folk that crowd's life's land, well I have chosen you.

Now will you give him all your love, Nor think the labor vain,

Nor hate me when I come to take my Shepherd back again.

I fancied that I heard them say "Dear Lord Thy Will be Done,"

For all the joys this pup will bring, the risk of grief we'll run.

We'll shelter him with tenderness, we'll love him while we may

And for the happiness we've known forever grateful stay.

But should you call him back, much sooner than we've planned,

We'll brave the bitter grief that comes, and try to understand.

If, by our love, we've managed, your wishes to achieve,

In memory of him we loved, to help us while we grieve,

When our faithful friend departs this world of strife,

We'll have yet another German Shepherd and love him all his life.

Author unknown


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

What a beautiful poem! Thank you so much.
And thank you all who wrote here, it really warms my heart to know there are so many of you who remember him with me.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss, I am sure he will be watching over you and your baby when it comes. 
Run free sweet Yoda


----------

